# People with Di2 - do you ever adjust/re-tune the groupset? What steps do you take?



## bikingmeditation (Apr 23, 2013)

For those with Di2:

1. Do you ever adjust or re-tune the groupset? (Adjust limit screws, etc)

2. If yes, how often?

3. If yes, what steps do you take?

4. Everyone with Di2 - what steps do you use to care for the groupset? How often do you lube and clean the groupset? How do you clean it?


----------



## 06SpiceRed (Aug 3, 2012)

Only adjusted FD shifting once (2 days after install/purchase).

Im hard on my bikes, and ride them through all sorts of crap weather. I hose them off when they are really grimy and dirty, otherwise they get a wipe down with soapy water. They will handle a decent pressure wash so dont be too hessitant. I just make a point to dry all of the electronic contact points.


----------



## bikingmeditation (Apr 23, 2013)

06SpiceRed said:


> Only adjusted FD shifting once (2 days after install/purchase).
> 
> Im hard on my bikes, and ride them through all sorts of crap weather. I hose them off when they are really grimy and dirty, otherwise they get a wipe down with soapy water. They will handle a decent pressure wash so dont be too hessitant. I just make a point to dry all of the electronic contact points.


Thanks! How do you dry it? Air dry or something else?

Do you scrub the cassette with a brush and soapy water?

After drying, do you immediately apply lube to the chain?

I have ridden in the rain, but read that pressure washing was not OK - so was hesitant to put water too close on there.


----------



## 06SpiceRed (Aug 3, 2012)

I just dry it by hand, Q Tip for the battery connectors if there is a lot of water, and air compressor on occasion.

I scrub the hell out of my cassette and chain getting them clean as possible then ill relube them.

Sure they will say to try to avoid a direct pressure wash but I havent had any issues, and neither have a other friends who run Di2. I know TONS of people who race cross and road who drench the bikes with water when they are done to clean them. A lot of pro teams, if not all proteams who are Di2 equipped generally powerwash their bikes after every use.


----------



## ehcarleton (Aug 25, 2014)

I have had my Di2 since the 2 of August, put 600 miles on it. So far no adjustments have been needed.


----------



## HunkerDown (Aug 1, 2013)

Yesterday, while riding solo to my meet-up point with my local biker gang, I noticed that my fourth gear was sounding a teensy bit noisy on the big ring. So, as I pedaled along a flat section of road, I reached under the stem and pressed that little secret adjustment button that turns the RD gear changers into micro-adjusters. I moved the rear derailleur back and forth a few times until I had the chain moving noiselessly again. I then pressed the secret button again and went on my merry way with my now perfectly adjusted derailleur. Far as I know the only way to do this with a mechanical gearset is with your mechanic leaning precariously out of your team car...

HD


----------



## stoked (Aug 6, 2004)

I have over 10K miles on a now 5 year old DA Di2 groupset and never had to adjust front or rear derailleurs unless I switched wheelsets. Even then rear der worked but chain was a little noisy so made minor adjustments only using the right shifter which is really simple. 

My road bike does not get all nasty dirty like my MTB so I usually use water spray bottle and old clean shirts or baby wipes depending on crap on frame. If cassette and chain needs a good cleaning then both come off the bike for mineral spirit stuff.


----------



## eschummer (Jul 29, 2011)

Have now just over 2k on my Di2 set-up and it hasn't needed any readjustment. Only thing I noticed recently is the the FD is hesitant to shift to the big ring on occasion. Haven't sorted that one yet as it never does it in the shop..


----------



## daponik (Sep 3, 2012)

2 years on my Ultegra Di2. 3 different wheelsets. Transferred from my TCR to my Propel. Have never had to adjust it. I'll never go back to mechanical!


----------

